# Maggie ate some plastic



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So the one night I was away staying with my Mom and Dad, Mike was left on his own to make his own supper. He cooked himself a steak on the BBQ. The next morning it was a beautiful sunny warm morning so I took Maggie out on the deck with me to have my coffee. After standing admiring the scenery of our yard I turned around and saw Maggie who was chomping on the absorbable plastic pad from the styrofoam meat tray that Mike had forgotten to put in the garbage.  Used the drop it command and she very reluctantly did. Close examination reveled that it was missing about a two inch square from one corner.  Thinking there were three possible outcomes to this;#1 she would throw it up, #2 it would pass through, #3 it would become a blockage. I was hoping for either scenerio #1 or #2 but both would take time, something I really didn't have so I opted to speed scenario #1 up with some peroxide! Gave her the recommended dose and after a few minutes Maggie came over to me licking her lips, looked at me as it to say 'Mommy, I'm not feeling very well' and then Blaaaa.....one piece of plastic alone with all of her breakfast. Waited an hour and gave her breakfast again and she was fine.  Love the fast acting effect of peroxide.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done barb,never heard of this method before! Poor Maggie maybe all she really wanted was a big fat juicy steak 
Now all I need to know is what to put on SIDS leads and car seat belts to stop him eating those. :confused 
After the destruction of 4 harnesses in a year, he's now turned to the seat belt I have for him or should I say had! Oh and his rather expensive halti training lead maybe you have an Idea ?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barb what is the recommended dose and how did you give it to her? I imagine they don't just lap it up. Smart of you to be proactive, if she'd swallowed the pieces whole it could have blocked her up for sure. I bet Mike does not make that misteak again!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

3 percent Hydrogen Peroxide. The general rule for peroxide is 5mls (or 1 teaspoon) per 10 pounds, orally. Repeat every 15-20 minutes, up to three times, until the animal vomits. I gave it with a syringe (no needle on it). Just pull out her cheek a bit, tilt her head up and put it in. You have to hold the head up so they swallow it and non drips out their mouth.

Nicola, have you tried spraying his lead with bitter apple. You'll have to apply every time you take him for a walk.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> 3 percent Hydrogen Peroxide. The general rule for peroxide is 5mls (or 1 teaspoon) per 10 pounds, orally. Repeat every 15-20 minutes, up to three times, until the animal vomits. I gave it with a syringe (no needle on it). Just pull out her cheek a bit, tilt her head up and put it in. You have to hold the head up so they swallow it and non drips out their mouth.
> 
> Nicola, have you tried spraying his lead with bitter apple. You'll have to apply every time you take him for a walk.


I'll give it a go and on the new car harness. Thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well when I left my two alone for a night with OH they ate 2 tortoises!!...... 
miss MM was just exploring and taking advantage of tasty smelling abandoned garbage!
Did you go easy on mike???


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oops! Well done on your quick thinking. I've heard of the peroxide thing but in my head peroxide is bleach but it can't be  not like Domestos anyway 

I remember Siegfreid Farnon forcing a dog, called Teddy I think, to eat mustard for the same reason in All Creatures Great and Small, but Teddy bore a big grudge and chased him out of Darrowby........hopefully the Magster doesn't link you to the incident


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done Barb!! I am so pleased you resolved that so quickly.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy that it had a good outcome! I've never heard of the peroxide thing, but I'm glad you knew about it!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a fast reaction you pulled off there. My friend's dog took a mango pit. When they took him to see the vet he suggested surgery but she would hear none of it. A relative suggested peroxide and it worked in causing him to throw up.


----------

